

ConvNetJS: Deep Learning in your browser - jcr
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/convnetjs

======
xnull2guest
In my experience this is an extremely capable NN library. It is much faster
than previous NN libraries I have used in JS, and it is stable, featured and
capable. It took approximately an hour to hack/glue together a test to see how
well it could learn to play the game snake [1].

[1]
[http://smartsnake.azurewebsites.net/](http://smartsnake.azurewebsites.net/)
(Let it run for approximately a day for best results)

